# A/F after negative outcome



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you can help.

During my two week wait in the last week I started spotting quite a bit and new deep down that the ICSI hadn't worked   and that the spotting was more than implantation bleeding.  

My OTD was 10th April which was sadly negative  .  I went on to have a full AF on the 13th April however after being initially heavy it eased but now I am just concerned as when I wipe there is still quite a lot of blood sometimes (sorry tmi) is this normal?  Sometimes I think it has stopped but then again it comes back.

I would be grateful if someone could let me know whether this is usual.  Also was your cycle longer than normal?  I am trying naturally to get pregnant and realise it maybe difficult to pin point when I ovulate!  My cycle is normally 30-31 days.

Many Thanks

Evie x


----------



## sparklyme! (Apr 18, 2011)

EV 71 - I would check with Dr about bleeding. I ahve just had AF after BFN iui cycle and mine is heavier too due to the drugs I suppose. I have just bought an ovulation test kit to help on the natural cycles. they are on offer at Sainsburys!


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Sparklyme I think I will ring the hospital as I've been spotting / AF / spotting for nearly a month!

God knows what's going on in my body!  Thanks for the tip on the ovulation kits, I'll get some of them.

I've read that after your cycle you are quite fertile. Fingers crossed this is true for both of us     

Thanks again for replying and take care.x

Anyone else able to advise whether my AF for so long is normal? x


----------

